# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Copying Formulas and Pasting Them in a Transposed Direction without Changing the Relative References in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select a range of cells in a sheet, and press Ctrl+C.
2.	Select any cell in the sheet, right-click, and then select Paste Special from the shortcut menu or select Home  -> Paste arrow (in Clipboard Group) -> Paste Special.
3.	In the Paste Special dialog box, select Transpose, and then click OK.
4.	The Transpose option pastes the data in the opposite direction (that is, horizontally to vertically, or vice versa). 





You cannot select the Transpose option together with the Paste Link option. In other words, you cannot create links while changing the direction using Paste Special.




1.	Select the range A1:B5, which has the range Name Table defined for it. The size of the range is 5Rx2C, that is, five rows by two columns. (To quickly find the measurement, select the range and watch for the size in the Name box while holding the mouse button down.)
2.	Select a range of 2Rx5C starting from cell A8, that is, the same size as the range Name Table but in the opposite direction. 
3.	Type the formula =TRANSPOSE, and then press Ctrl+A.
4.	Press F3, paste the Name Table, and then press Ctrl+Shift+Enter.

----------

